# Swelling lower limb



## donnagullikson (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been told to use swelling of lower limb as M79.89 but shouldn't this actually be R22.41 or R22.42? The patient had a left lower venous duplex done.

Thanks,


----------



## ancoleman22 (Sep 30, 2016)

donnagullikson said:


> I've been told to use swelling of lower limb as M79.89 but shouldn't this actually be R22.41 or R22.42? The patient had a left lower venous duplex done.
> 
> Thanks,



If you look in your book and go to swelling, limb it directions you to see Disorder, soft tissue, specified type NEC which will then direct you to the M79.89 code. The R22.41 or R22.42 codes are for localized swelling. If the only documentation that you have is swelling of lower limb, I would use the M79.89 as nothing is stating that the swelling is localized. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 30, 2016)

I agree with M79.89


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 9, 2016)

I also agree with M79.89. The R-codes are to report symptoms/signs/etc _not classified elsewhere_. In this case, swelling of the lower limb IS classified elsewhere, therefore you need to code to that specificity.


----------

